# Serious Heel, foot, coronet injury :( VERY GRAPHIC BLOODY ! UPDATE: 07/09/12 !!!



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Today I received an alarming call from the BO at Cin's new barn, he had injured himself. She told me not to be alarmed, he would be okay and that they already had the vet on the way. But being that she was in another state on vacation and they called a vet out before calling me...told me that there was more to it than that.

I drove out and the BO's assistant told me that somehow Cinny cut his foot, be it playing or spooking in last night's storm, I don't know. It runs down the outside of his foot diagonally and into the heel and coronet. She had it pressure bandaged and cleaned up, and had given him bute. At that time he wouldn't put any weight on his foot. I immediately gave him some of his alfalfa pellets to buffer the bute as he is recently recovering from ulcers. I went to his stall/run to figure out where he cut himself and it was impossible. There was blood everywhere...it looked like several chickens had been butchered in his run!!

The vet arrived and unbandaged him, cleaned it up and let it bleed out a little... which ended up being a lot because it turns out he hit an artery. He now has several stitches, a TON of bandaging and even more pain meds. It was determined that the cut did not hit the joint (whew) but other than that the vet doesn't know what kind of permanent damage he may have, although he thinks Cin's prognosis is good as long as we keep the infection out. There may be a chance at him developing ringbone and he also has a chance at a deformed hoof. He said he would also be a bit weak as it appears he has lost at least 3 gallons of blood!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that all will turn out okay. He is on stall rest for at least 14 days. I am a big baby with this stuff so I probably won't "work" him for at least a month and then even just ground work for a while after until I know for sure he's okay.

I only have one picture. This is after the vet cleaned it our really good and he was preparing to stitch him back together. That red line is actually where his artery is squirting...









Current vets orders:

Change Wrap every 2 days using an antibiotic ointment such as Neosporin, vetericyn, etc.

20CC penicillian intermuscularly for 3 days

2 grains bute twice a day for 3 days

Complete stall rest for 14 days

Double dose of ulcer maintenance while on stall rest.

Right now he is wrapped up pretty good. Antibiotic ointment, then white bandaging, then brown bandage, then vetwrap, then duck tape (under hoof too). Sigh.... I just hope that he stands for it. He was easy today because he was sedated but I may need to find a twitch at some point.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

He should heal up just fine. I worked at a barn a few years ago that also showed the same circuit as me. At one of the shows one of the horses sliced his foot open in a very similar spot, hitting the artery and all, except Lencho's went down in between his heel bulbs. It was a long recovery, many hours of handwalking and short walking rides. Within a few months he was back to his normal work schedule. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

kassierae said:


> He should heal up just fine. I worked at a barn a few years ago that also showed the same circuit as me. At one of the shows one of the horses sliced his foot open in a very similar spot, hitting the artery and all, except Lencho's went down in between his heel bulbs. It was a long recovery, many hours of handwalking and short walking rides. Within a few months he was back to his normal work schedule.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you so much for saying this. All I can think of right now is that he is going to have a deformed hoof and ringbone  I know the vet said that there is only a CHANCE...but for some reason I can only think the worst right now. I think it's just from seeing all that blood everywhere.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Gads! if he had not been discovered, I wonder if he'd have bled to death? from such a small cut, but in just the wrong place. Poor fellow.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Even if he has a scar in the hoof it is not the end of the world. My mare has a terrible scar in on one hoof (bought her that way) and it has never bothered her at all. It is cosmetic. 

Ringbone, well, let's hope for the best. No use to worry about something that will likely not happen. Especially if it didn't hit the joint. So stay positive and take good care of it and don't stress over worst-case-senario. I understand though, I'm the same way!


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't think he would of bled to death. I have tangled too much with similar injuries. Like horses running through fences... -sigh-
Horses have so much blood they could bleed a river before they could die so don't worry about him losing the blood.
IN all honesty, outside wounds heal a lot faster than inside ones. Trust me, I know. >.> So I hope for a speedy recovery! It'll go just fine, I promise, just as long as you take care of him(which I know of course you will!). I'm glad he didn't tear off his foot in the process. I give you the best of luck.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor Cinny! Sending prayers his way, that doesn't look like it feels good at all!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a thread very similar to this one right now. Almost identical injuries. However the horse im watching, her injury wasnt discovered for atleast 2-3 weeks. So no stitching. Our vet put her in a cast.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

All I can say is I wish you and the kid Best of Luck and Quick Recovery


----------



## Horseman56 (Jul 25, 2011)

As bad as it appears, your horse got relatively lucky.

The damage missed the lateral extensor suspensory by a 1/4", slid along the top of the lateral collateral cartilage and probably cut into that cartilage at the caudal aspect of the structure. 

It completely missed the larger stay apparatus and flexor tendon groups.

You may have misunderstood the vet. Ringbone isn't the concern here. More likely would be scaring then finally ossification of the proximal/caudal aspect of the lateral collateral cartilage, resulting in sidebone growth. 

If the cut disrupted the coronary corium at the tubule origination point, the worst you'd see is a persistent quarter crack but is more likely to be irregular tubule growth and a weakening of the hoof at that point.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh! Poor Cinny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I just visited Cinny to supervise his dinner per vets orders. He was given a Banamine injection this morning and the vet said to watch at dinner to make sure he doesn't choke. Cinny was in very good spirits despite being in a box stall.

The BOs got home from their vacation and immediate checked on Cinny as soon as they got in (they didn't even unpack their car first). I feel really bad for them as they all seem to act like it's all their fault, one of them in tears. I made sure they understand that I don't blame any of them for this as I'm under the belief that stuff just happens to horses. You can put them in a padded stall and they will still find a way to hurt themselves. It's the nature of the beast. If I were to blame anyone for something in his stall hurting him, it would have to be me for not doing enough perimeter checks or for choosing that stall to begin with. They are being so helpful and I hope that soon they start to realize that I do not blame them, am not angry, etc about a freak accident.

The BO who is also the trainer told me I can ride her Dressage TB, including showing until Cinny is better. He has also been showing training level. Will be interesting. He is a little intimidating though as he is HUGE!!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wishing a quick recovery for Cinny & that you don't over worry about what-ifs. I know you will give him excellent care & I'm glad the vet was there so quickly.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Poor boy.. but I think he'll be fine  

Hugs to you and Cinny!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Ouch!
Another set of hugs for you and Cinny!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

A horse at the barn I used to board at had a very similar injury last year, his recovery time was very short and he was back to trail riding my by beginning of July. It's been over a year now and you would have never known how bad he was injured. Here is the thread I started when he injured himself http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/what-crazy-day-87703/


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Just got back from visiting Cinny. He is definitely sore, but not enough to limp. I kept him occupied during "turn out time" when he was left alone in the barn so that he wouldn't go to berzerk. He received extra brome/grass hay to nibble on and we did some grooming, etc. 

He received his 20CC injection of penicillin and his bute for the morning with extra calcium and ulcer maintenance to help buffer it. I decided that until the stitches come out I am going to take his temperature every morning and afternoon because 1) I need the practice and 2) I know it's a good way to know when infection is cropping up even without unbandaging his foot. This morning he was 99F on the dot. I also got to answer a lot of questions like why I tied the thermometer to his tail with a string  Always fun to teach the kiddies and my new barn has a lot of very inquisitive kids who love to learn anything about horses and how to care for them  I will be visiting him later for another dose of bute and temp check.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

very scary! A horse a friend of mine was riding went through a beaver dam and had a cut about a foot long that was squirting like this...the most blood I have ever seen. That horse recovered just fine, so I'm sure yours will too! I'm glad the injury was found quickly and the vet was able to come right out!


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh boy, wishing him a speedy recovery  

It's awesome that they were quick to notice it and very apologetic, although of course it wasn't their fault I don't like being someone were they act like its not their problem, so it sounds like you found a great home :-D

Best of luck with your new ride ;-) don't worry big doesn't always mean scary, I feel more comfortable on my girl (16.2ish hh) compared to something smaller and I am sure you will get used to the feeling  it can make you feel very "powerful" haha


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Cinny was good this afternoon. Temperature is still holding at 99F. Still in good spirits, especially at Dinner time and was drinking a lot of water/electrolites that the BO gave all the horses because we had a few overheat this afternoon.

I rode the other horse today....who worked my tukus off. He makes me appreciate my wonderful Cinny that much more, especially his sensitivity to aids. Cinny's current stall is off of the arena and I swore he laughed at the other horse the whole time I was working it and had a look of "better you than me, sucker" the whole time 

Looking forward to tomorrow.... our first bandage change.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Awe poor cinny ...I sure hope he has a full and speedy recovery... it sounds like your new bo is very carring. Nebraska is full of carring folks


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*Serious foot injury Updated 06/25/2012*

I've decided to add SmartCalm back to Cinny's ration today. He is starting to get a bit excitable while on stall rest, poor guy. Other than that, he seems happy and chipper. Temp is still holding at 99F. 

Today was the first bandage change. His bandages were a bit bloody when I took them off, but not too bad. The wound itself looked very goopy with opaque whitish yellow goop. I cleaned it up with Betadine and rinsed with clean bottled water and let it dry out a bit before rebandaging. It looks to me like he did pull his stitches, but it's hard to tell. I'm guessing he did. I'm posting today's pictures below so let me know what you think.

I also gave him is last dose of penicillin today myself with the help of my trainer. I did pretty good except I jumped when I put the needle in which made him jump...bad horsie mommy. Luckily he is not a very reactive horse so it was fine after that.

I will be back this afternoon for a lesson and to give Cinny his last dose of bute.

























Just for fun


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

My eyes popped when I saw that. Goodness, good thing you found it quickly. I'm wishing him a VERY speedy recovery.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Have you heard of doc underwoods horse Medicne?? It works wonders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

It looks to be healing great btw. Your doing wonderful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Tonight's temp 99F and was standing calmly in his stall watching lessons. It would seem that the SmartCalm is helping him to not go nuts while confined. 

I think he was laughing at me while I was riding the lesson horse and actually having to WORK to keep it at a trot... he has such a cute sneer!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh. My. God. I'm so glad the BO found out about this quickly and got the vet out post-haste. Everyone says that early treatment is the best thing that could happen for injuries, so you have that going for you. Good luck with the rest and rehab!

BTW, I have found Uncle Jimmy's Hangin' Balls to be helpful with stall boredom. They have a sugar-free version, my horse likes it a lot, and it keeps him busy (he's a cribber, so I'm always looking for stuff to put in his stall to distract him in a good way).


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

ThursdayNext said:


> Oh. My. God. I'm so glad the BO found out about this quickly and got the vet out post-haste. Everyone says that early treatment is the best thing that could happen for injuries, so you have that going for you. Good luck with the rest and rehab!
> 
> BTW, I have found Uncle Jimmy's Hangin' Balls to be helpful with stall boredom. They have a sugar-free version, my horse likes it a lot, and it keeps him busy (he's a cribber, so I'm always looking for stuff to put in his stall to distract him in a good way).


Thanks so much. We will be trying stall boredom busters in a day or two. The vet said to give him a few days first because the less he moves the better and some horses actually hop around while playing with their toys. He currently has hay in a slow feeder bag that takes him forever to eat and the smart calm so I think it's good for now. I think after Wednesday or Thursday we can give him a toy or two. I'm also going to start doing a little "clicker" training with him... little tricks like "touch," holding something, or shaking a rattle, that sort of thing. Things that will occupy his brain that he can do standing still.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Bumping, still wondering if anybody else thinks that it appears his stitches have pulled in the most recent photos.

This morning is was a bit anxious. I took him into the arena and let him stand and look at the sunlight and the fields outdoors. Then I took a ton of peppermints and got him doing his stretching exercises as they do not require him moving his feet. Groomed him up a bit and he seemed a lot more relaxed. Temp is still holding... He is now happily munching a nice grass hay snackie in his stall.


----------



## WesternRider (Jan 12, 2012)

to me it looks like he pulled the stitches


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah he pulled some of the stitches out.. Sky did that too with an injury on his pastern...


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Second bandage change today. the wound itself looks much better in my opinion. When I took the bandages off, however, the smell almost knocked me over! His foot smelled as if I had bandaged a dead mouse into his hoof or something, such a rotten smell. His sole looks like he may be developing thrush, but it definitely did NOT smell like thrush, it smelled luck rotting corpse. I washed out his hoof, frog with a mixture of betadine/water and the smell immediately went away. Then I soaked the rest of his foot and the wound down with it and let it air dry for a while before wrapping it back up. 

Cinny's temperature has elevated to 100. I am not going to worry yet because that is still in the normal range AND it's a very very HOT day today (over 100). He doesn't act sore, isn't limping and didn't mind me messing with the foot at all. His attitude is very normal. I did stretching exercises with him and then put him away with his lunch.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

FWIW - if there's any blood in the bandages or on the horse still, that might account for the smell. Rotting blood is one of the nastiest smells I've ever encountered. I ran into that when my brother was injured in a way that made it undesirable to do frequent bandage changes. I just had to breathe through my mouth when visiting him - it wasn't so bad that way. At least he was unconscious for that part of things...

If that's what it is, it's nothing to worry about, but it is totally disgusting. Since the smell went away with the betadine, I'm guessing that's the case.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

ThursdayNext said:


> FWIW - if there's any blood in the bandages or on the horse still, that might account for the smell. Rotting blood is one of the nastiest smells I've ever encountered. I ran into that when my brother was injured in a way that made it undesirable to do frequent bandage changes. I just had to breathe through my mouth when visiting him - it wasn't so bad that way. At least he was unconscious for that part of things...
> 
> If that's what it is, it's nothing to worry about, but it is totally disgusting. Since the smell went away with the betadine, I'm guessing that's the case.


There was actually very little blood in the bandages this time. The first change they were soaked and really gross, but today there was almost none at all.


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe the amount in or on the wound was enough. It doesn't take much to make a stench. I wouldn't have believed just how bad rotting blood smelled until I experienced it myself.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow! Glad he's okay! My friend's black quarter horse mare did something almost exactly the same. She actually severed an artery. Her name was Seneca, and we called her Senny for short... quite a coincidence?!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I know that odor well. 
You may want to remove the sutures that aren't holding anything.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Cinny, my colt cut his pastern twice in the last 6 weeks so I am going through the same challenges that you are. There wasn't any damage done to bone joint or tendons and no artery cut. I've had issues with bandaging though. It's a tough location for healing.
wound care has become so much a part of our routine now that he will think it is just a normal part of his grooming.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

outnabout said:


> Cinny, my colt cut his pastern twice in the last 6 weeks so I am going through the same challenges that you are. There wasn't any damage done to bone joint or tendons and no artery cut. I've had issues with bandaging though. It's a tough location for healing.
> wound care has become so much a part of our routine now that he will think it is just a normal part of his grooming.


Yeah, that bandaging isn't fun or easy. For the outer bandage (duck tape) my vet had me put pieces together to make a square and then put it on the sole and fold it up toward the ankles, sort of like a bag..hard to explain. And then wrap the duck tape around but today I thought why not buy "duck tape sheets" and use that instead of wasting ten minutes trying to stick pieces together to make the same thing. I'm going to try that on Friday with the next bandage change... only i'm going to cut from the corners toward the center for a few inches so it can sort of fold together, then duck tape the top. I'll see how it works.

I was actually thinking of trying to make sort of a pattern to use to cut the duck tape sheet so that it will fold around properly. If I succeed I'll probably put it online for others to use.

Luckily, Cinny is a relatively good patient and allows me to mess with and bandage the foot. When he gets bored he just starts nibbling on the back of my pants. I guess it's his way of saying "hurry up, darn you!"


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Cinny, the other thing that helps is to take sharp scissors and cut slits into, or narrow triangles out of, the duct tape hoof wrapping - pointing toward the center of the duct tape and ending where the wall of the hoof would be. That way you can fold up the sections of duct tape without all the extra wads of tape to deal with; the sections are 'flaps' that are neat and easy to fold and overlap to keep the tape on the hoof.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Looking Good. Today's temp is 89.5. There were a few tiny spots of blood in the bandages but nothing too bad. No funky smell today.









Compared with the other foot there is very little swelling, yay.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

looks great!!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

That's looking good!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice improvement . It's looking really good.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm so glad it's looking better!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow looking so much better
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, looking really clean and healthy, Cinny!


----------



## Linzee (May 15, 2012)

Honestly that looks like one of the best wounds I've seen! 

You're doing great at treating him, I'm sure everything will work out better then the worst case your thinking about. Although I totally understand your fears!! 

What kind of ground stuff are you doing with him to occupy him/you while your not riding? I am looking to learn some ground stuff to work on with my horse but I've not been very successful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Linzee said:


> Honestly that looks like one of the best wounds I've seen!
> 
> You're doing great at treating him, I'm sure everything will work out better then the worst case your thinking about. Although I totally understand your fears!!
> 
> ...


So far I have mostly been doing "carrot stretches". You take a treat and get them to stretch (without turning) and touch their flanks on both sides. There is also one where you try to get them to stretch down towards their front feet, and if you can, eventually put their nose between them so that they have to raise their back during the stretch.

We have also been working on a very basic "touch," where you take your carrot stick or some other object and teach them to touch it with their nose on command (this helps with stretching too). My next one will be to teach him to hold something in his mouth and then I was thinking of graduating to maybe shaking a baby rattle, or hold something else. 

At the Kansas City Zoo they have elephants that paint and I thought it would be really FUN to teach him that. Basically the elephant is just taught to hold the paint brush and then move it up and down against the canvas with their trunk... it's not really super fancy. If I can teach Cinny to hold and shake something, the only thing left is to teach him to do it up against the paper, canvas, whatever. Who knows, maybe he can demonstrate at the fair LOL.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, and I meant his temperature today is 98.5 not 89.5... I just noticed that typo.


----------



## Linzee (May 15, 2012)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> So far I have mostly been doing "carrot stretches". You take a treat and get them to stretch (without turning) and touch their flanks on both sides. There is also one where you try to get them to stretch down towards their front feet, and if you can, eventually put their nose between them so that they have to raise their back during the stretch.
> 
> We have also been working on a very basic "touch," where you take your carrot stick or some other object and teach them to touch it with their nose on command (this helps with stretching too). My next one will be to teach him to hold something in his mouth and then I was thinking of graduating to maybe shaking a baby rattle, or hold something else.
> 
> At the Kansas City Zoo they have elephants that paint and I thought it would be really FUN to teach him that. Basically the elephant is just taught to hold the paint brush and then move it up and down against the canvas with their trunk... it's not really super fancy. If I can teach Cinny to hold and shake something, the only thing left is to teach him to do it up against the paper, canvas, whatever. Who knows, maybe he can demonstrate at the fair LOL.


Haha if you teach him to paint you will have to post some pictures of his "artwork" on here for all of us to see!!! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atthezookeeper (May 19, 2012)

Good news is there are supplements that can help with increasing circulation and balancing the body's chemistry. In layman's terms shorten healing time, improve recovery and reduce the chances of ringbone. We have had remarkable luck with it. "Moose" our 17.1 AQHA gelding had sidebone and navicular. After several months on "Silver Lining" supplements, he has recovered enough soundness that he is now able to be trail ridden and his sidebone has completely dissolved. We have also had some horses with similar lower leg injuries, although none cut the artery many went into the coronet band. All healed , some leaving unsightly scars but none ever caused the hoof to be deformed. I would like to think this gives you hope and we will pray for his complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Cinny, just noticed your signature line. I'm near the KC area, also. Great place to live! When will you be moving?


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Ladytrails said:


> Cinny, just noticed your signature line. I'm near the KC area, also. Great place to live! When will you be moving?


It was supposed to be a couple of months ago, but it got pushed back until next April  I guess I forgot to change my sig LOL.



Not much has changed. His wound looks EXACTLY the same as it did last time, so sorry, no new pictures. The vet says he can go for a 15 minute GENTLE walk each day now. This means a little more blood in the bandages (vet says normal) but the wound doesn't look worse so no worries. Temp is 99 so no sign of Infection. 

The girls at the barn got a kick out of his bandage today... I decided to go for the Designer Duck Tape... baby blue with Penguins since we all wish it wasn't 95 degree out  Also, I am in love with Duck Tape Sheets. They work great for the sole of his foot. The vet had me putting strips of duck tape together and it was a pain in the butt and took a lot of time to get it right. with the sheets I just double layer it and then slap it on the bottom. Have him stand and cut it in angles so it wraps up perfectly over his hoof. I think I saved about 15 minutes today using the sheets.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Awesome !!! I am so glad he is doing better. Have fun with his walks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Linzee (May 15, 2012)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> It was supposed to be a couple of months ago, but it got pushed back until next April  I guess I forgot to change my sig LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duct tape with...PENGUINS??? I might have a bit of a penguin obsession haha I might just have to throw some of that in my tack box!! Glad to know Cinny's doing well so far!! Bet he'll be happy to even go for a little walk!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad he's doing better. Looks like your taking real good care of him.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

*Juyly 4, 2012 UPdate*

We've started going for 15 minute walks this week. Cinny is happy to get out. This morning I took him out to graze in the sunshine. Such a beautiful, cool morning.

Here is what it looks like today


----------



## Linzee (May 15, 2012)

Considering how deep it went there is very minimal swelling! It looks really good actually!! 

Quick question.. Where do you find this awesome duck tape haha! I've seen some with camo and flames in my hardware stores but never cute stripes or penguins! 

Leave it to me to ask about the most minuscule thing in the whole situation 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

@Linzee, I'm sure that is a question that we ALL have by now...


----------



## Linzee (May 15, 2012)

Haha glad I'm not the only one!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Linzee said:


> Considering how deep it went there is very minimal swelling! It looks really good actually!!
> 
> Quick question.. Where do you find this awesome duck tape haha! I've seen some with camo and flames in my hardware stores but never cute stripes or penguins!
> 
> ...


I get it at Walmart. Sometimes it's in the "home" section and sometimes in the "craft" section. I have also seen it at Hobby Lobby and other craft stores as for some reason it has become a craze with some crafters. My daughter says there is even a "Duck Tape Club" at her school where they get together and make stuff out of colored Duck Tape or Duck Tape Sheets. She said one person even made a dress.... it's crazy.

Ducktape.com

Here are Cinny's Penguins
Penguin Duck Tape


----------



## englishaqh (Jul 6, 2012)

I hope he is okay, and good job for being a tough owner through this. God bless you!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

hows Cinny doing?
My Gelding has a abcsess and I am going nut feeling bad for him I can only imagion how you are dealing with this long healing


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Duck brand also offers a scholarship, a couple has to make their tux and dress out of ducktape for their prom and send them photos. They choose winners based on photos.

BTW nice progress on the injury!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Today was the day the vet said to take the stitches out, not that they were really doing anything anyway. The wound looks marvelous and my trainer says she is surprised that there is very little proud flesh cropping up. It still looks icky so I am still going to keep bandaging it up as I hate to get this far and then have it get infected. From the front it looks like around the edges there are some little white hairs growing so I wouldn't be surprised if it does get hair back over it, if it's white. No biggie.

I took him out for a walk and a graze and he seems spookier and more jumpy than usual. I think it's from being cooped up in a dark barn stall for 2 weeks. I hope it doesn't take him long to "get over it" so to speak and be his normal self again.





























IT'S CHEETAH PRINT DAY!










STILL LOOKING DARN PERKY


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I attemted the duck tape sheet bandage today and I have to say it is NOT easy you have became quite the pro.. Want to come do Cody's?? JK

I will look for (fun tape ) today


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I still use a roll for the upper part and to reinforce the hoof edges.it takes practice.


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Is it just me or is leopard print on a horse just wrong? :rofl:

I'm glad he is healing so well. From the 1st pictures I was a little worried. You're a good horse mommy.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

My gelding had a very similar injury last summer. He and my mare are both stalled next to each other, and they both get excited when it's feeding time. Well my mare Belle, likes to make a lot of racket to let you know that she doesn't want to be forgotten, so she likes to kick her feeder. 

Bingley decided he had had enough of her none sense and kicked back at her. Well when he kicked her, his foot went through the wire fence and got caught. He managed to free himself, but it resulted in him getting two nasty cuts to both sides of his pastern. I called the vet, luckily he didn't cut into any arteries or ligiments. Just required bandage changing every couple of days to keep it clean. Didn't cause any deformities in his hoof and he doesn't have any soundness issues. 

Your boy's foot looks like its healing beautifully! Keep up the good work! I had a little trouble with proud flesh, so considering you don't have any is a great sign. The swelling will go down in time, just takes a while. Poor Cinny, it's no fun having to stay on stall rest! Get well soon!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I still use a roll for the upper part and to reinforce the hoof edges.it takes practice.


 Hopefully I wont have to do anymore after tomorrow .. and hopefully yours will be off soon too


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

The wound is still looking just MARVELOUS as you can see by the pictures below. The vet said that since the stitches are out Cinny can start easing back into work and whatever I want so long as we keep his foot clean. He suggested neoprene bell boots instead of all those thick bandages YAY, so I guess I need to go buy some as his Pro Choice Ballistic boots just don't fit (they fit around, but he has low heels so they are too long over his heel making him step on them). The little bloody spot in the first picture is a fly bite, they kept trying to get at that wound.

















Today I slapped a good coat of "Corona" on his wound and put him on the lunge line for a 15 minute trot. But it turned out to be a Trot and roll, trot and buck, trot and crow hop. I can't blame the poor guy. The goal was to turn him out but I know that he would take off like a racehorse out of a starting gate and the last thing I need is for him to injure something else from lack of warming up a little.

Then I turned him out. He trotted around and snorted a bit more while flagging his tail and then he took off at a full gallop to the other end of his turnout. Turned, crow hopped, bucked like a bronc and then shot back to me to play some more. At this point I was wishing I had the video camera but I did have my phone.... so here ya guys go.. It froze in a couple spots but you do get a good look at Cinny playing. He rarely plays like this normally as he is pretty laid back.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

The cut looks so much better now that it gets plenty of air. I think it might be shrinking a bit. We have begun going for rides and today did a normal workout. No lameness, swelling or heat with our rides although he's a little more ouchy than usual with that foot on gravel. I plan to just avoid gravel. I still don't really see any proud flesh coming up. My vet said to put something called "prouds off" on it but I can't find it in any local stores so I guess I"m going to have to order it.

All is well, and I am so so happy that my boy is doing so well and we haven't run into any complications. Next step is a hoof trim and consult with my farrier.


----------

